# Has anyone seen 1970 gto with 04 wheels?



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 1 wheel leftover from my 04 gto that I put on my 70 and it is hard for me to imagine what it would look like with both wheels and tires. Does anyone have pics of one with the 17" 04 gto wheels?


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my 06 GTO wheels on the other day. The tires that came with them are a little bit smaller then the G70 14's that should be on there but after these are warn out I'll get a taller tire. Probably not the best wheel for it but the total investment for tires and wheels was $275 and the tires are almost new.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What matters is whether or not you like them. It's your car... To me, the 'dish' of those wheels just isn't right for a car of that vintage.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

HONEY COMBS look great on a 70 GTO! Wouldn't want to clean 'em though! IMHO......arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

skapegoat said:


> I got my 06 GTO wheels on the other day. The tires that came with them are a little bit smaller then the G70 14's that should be on there but after these are warn out I'll get a taller tire. Probably not the best wheel for it but the total investment for tires and wheels was $275 and the tires are almost new.


Skape, Where'd you get the side pipes? Do you have the covers?? The car is looking good man! eric:cheers


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I've always thought snowflakes would look good too


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

Somewhere sometime I saw some wheels that looked like rally 2's but they were bigger but I can't find them and don't have 3 grand laying around. The 06 GTO wheels are kinda similar to the rally 2 wheels as far as design but there is no dish that I think would look better but don't exist. The side pipes are leftovers from my dad's 70 amx. He has the same hooker headers so they bolted right up. It is just temporary untill I do the exhaust I want.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

those wheels look great on the car- did they bolt right up or did you need to have an adapter made??


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I had to space them out 1" to get the back spacing factory but I wish I spaced them out more. The bolt pattern is .65mm bigger then the 06 wheels. Its close enough I don't think it'll be a problem. If it is I'll get a thicker spacer that adapts it to the right size.


----------

